# What would you do with this?



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

I sawed some veneer from a walnut log. What would you recomend I do with it?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Saw more, than ship it to me. :yes:

That's beautifull... I'm thinkin jewelery box. :smile:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I would probably drawl on it...

Alternatively you could do what mdntrdr suggested and make some box's not necessarily jewelry though. Alternatively some sort of inlay?


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks good. Whatever you decide, that will look nice.

Robert


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

How thin did you saw that stuff? Gary


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

About 3/16" leaves enough room for sanding :smile: was sawing thin to try to get through the bark inclutions without wasting a lot of wood.

Bob


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

*Played with some of it today*

plained some down had some trouble with tearout and shattering (ran it through the wrong way) sanded some down and sprayed with lacquer. Looks beautiful will continue to play till we get it right.


----------

